# Stocking a 150 gallon



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I made a post ehhhh.. about a month ago about stocking a 90 gallon tank… wellll things have changed. I inherited a 150 gallon tank for a stunning deal, and am interested what other fish I could possibly put in.

Heres what was originaly planned:

5 blue green reef chromis
2 flame angelfish
5 red firefish
5 ocellaris clowns
1 yellow tang
1 serpent starfish
1 blenny

I was thinking of adding a blue tang… would he fit?

Also, if my tank isn't already fully stocked, what other cool fish do you guys think I should add to my tank?


----------



## MattMc804 (Oct 28, 2011)

I would put a blue hippo, Yellow tang, Majestic angel, Hawaiian lei. trigger, harlequin tusk, pink face wrasse, flame angel, snow flake eel, some clown and damsel


----------

